

Overtar - easy URLs to Twitter, Gravatar, Digg & Facebook avatars - petewarden
http://petewarden.typepad.com/searchbrowser/2009/07/how-to-easily-pull-avatars-from-multiple-services.html

======
grinich
When I put in one of my most commonly used account names (mgrinich) a photo of
David Hasselhoff comes up.

<http://overtar.appspot.com/mgrinich>

This is awesome.

~~~
lucumo
I think it does that for every name he can't guess the picture of.

~~~
petewarden
Yep, though you can change the image used like this:
[http://overtar.appspot.com/pete_not@mailana.com/default/http...](http://overtar.appspot.com/pete_not@mailana.com/default/http%3a%2f%2fpetewarden.com%2fportraitbw.png)

You can also force a 404 response instead by passing the special value '404'
as the default image:
<http://overtar.appspot.com/pete_not@mailana.com/default/404>

------
Oompa
Brilliant. I hope this ends up being used everywhere.

